# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  HELP! I need to relocate from Dallas To San Jose

## minchu112

Hi guys,

I am so fresh so clean in here. First time on a road trip and also my first long drive ever. I am moving from Houston to San Jose. But gotta pick up my girl from Dallas. So basically from Dallas to San Jose.

Which Intersections should I take? Any recommendations for stops and staying overnights? Can we wrap it up in 2 days' driving time? 

I am looking forward to your advice.

Thanks, 

Best Regards

----------


## noFanofCB

Dallas to San Jose - 1700 miles.   That's not 2 days. It's more. Especially once in the Bayerea.

It's time for you to start looking at maps and doing some thinking about it.

----------


## minchu112

> Dallas to San Jose - 1700 miles.   That's not 2 days. It's more. Especially once in the Bayerea.
> 
> It's time for you to start looking at maps and doing some thinking about it.


it is around 1700 miles overall around 25 hrs.

I know it is my first time. I think I will hit as much as miles on my first day and stop for a good bedtime and breakfast.

Albuquerque look likes my first stop.

What do you think?

I think I can put 10 hrs for the first day with 2 break time for 1hr.
Then 1 overnight and I try to put another 5-6. 
Should I check on my car along the way up there? As I researched we should stop every 4-5hrs driving.
Any recommendations for good hotels, pick up some good local foods or good photo spots?

Thanks

----------


## glc

Welcome to RTA!

It's not just 25 hours, map programs drive the speed limit, never have to stop for food, fuel, or rest stops, and are never delayed by traffic or construction.  It's 3 FULL DAYS from Dallas to San Jose with 10 to 12 hours on the road each day, and you won't have time for any sightseeing.  You say you have never taken a long trip before, so you don't really know what to expect.  Professional (truck) drivers are limited by law to 600 miles or 11 hours behind the wheel each day, it would be foolish to try to do more yourself.

You need to stay hydrated, so I doubt that you will be going 4 to 5 hours between bathroom stops.

Take US-287 to Amarillo, I-40 to Barstow, CA-58 to Bakersfield, CA-99 to CA-46 to I-5 to Los Banos, CA-162 to US-101 to San Jose.

Overnights in Santa Rosa and Kingman.  They both have at least a dozen hotels and plenty of restaurants.

Take your time and enjoy your girl's company, keep each other awake and alert.

----------


## noFanofCB

One calculation suggests that you will average 106 mph. (10 hrs plus 6 hrs to cover 1700 miles) That's not going to happen (legally).

The other calculation (25 hrs for 1700 miles) suggests you'll average 68 mph. That's not likely to happen either. 

500 miles a day is the pace you should plan on. That makes it 3 days.  Averaging 55mph is actually quite difficult even with high (76 mph) speed limits, short duration fuel and potty stops. 

You should check your car every morning before starting - just like a pilot preflights an airplane. Look under the hood. Check the oil level, look for coolant levels and leakage, look for anything amiss. Also have a look for drips or low tires every time you approach the car from outside - just in case. Be suspicious that your car might consume more oil than you expect if you've never done extended periods of high speed running.  Catching problems in the parking lot before they leave you stranded is a much better plan. 

I can't help with anything along the route since I've never gone that way.

----------


## AZBuck

As others have pointed out, there is simply no way you're going to be able physically, let alone safely, drive to San Jose in two days. In fact, starting from Houston and going through Dallas, you're going to need four full says for this trip. And even that's assuming that your girlfriend is waiting at the curb for you, fully packed and ready for immediate departure. From your starting point in Houston through Dallas to your destination of San Jose is a total of 1,930 miles. At 55 mph, a decent miles-made-good target including gas/food/bathroom stops, that's already 35 hours. When you tack on the extra time necessary to navigate surface roads in both Houston and Dallas you're getting closer to 36-37 hours of driving. As glc has already pointed out, professional long-haul truckers with years of experience are prohibited by law from driving more than 11 hours a day. You will *NOT* be able to safely exceed that on your "_first long drive ever_." Indeed, if you can manage 9 hours a day, I'd be very surprised. And no, having a second driver does not help. The car will go no faster and you will have to make a few 'extra' stops for the other person. Also note that, because being a passenger is just as mind-numbing as driving, the Federal regulations on professional drivers count ANY time in the cab as 'driving' time. So, bottom line, you need to leave four full days from the time you leave your home in Houston until you finally arrive in San Jose. For your first day, I would recommend that you plan on getting to Dallas, picking up your friend, and stopping for the night around Wichita Falls TX. That would then set you up for three comfortable driving days of around 525 miles each, which would allow for the *odd short scenic/historic/interesting stop*.

AZbuck

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

Are you planning to start from Dallas or Houston - because you say Houston in the body of your post, but you put Dallas in the title and referenced 1700 miles, which would be the distance from Dallas not the 1950 miles if you're starting from Houston.  

You're also talking about driving 10 hours, doing an overnight and then driving 5-6 hours more? 15-16 hours from Houston will only get you to about Albuquerque - which you mentioned as a first stop, but clearly that would be a bad idea. 

You've also mentioned this is a move - so do you need to factor packing time, both in Houston and in Dallas? Keep in mind, if you're hitting the road for a cross country move, you'll almost certainly get on the road later than you anticipate, as you finish up those "one last things." 

I'm guessing your best bet will be driving just from Houston to Dallas on the first day. From there, you'll need 3 full days to safely get to San Jose. Attempting it in 2 is neither realistic or safe. From Dallas, getting to the east edge of Albuquerque - where there are a plethora of hotels - would be as far as would be safe or reasonable to get in a single day from Dallas. Even that's likely going to be 10-11 hours on the road to get there. If day one is starting from Houston, then even Amarillo would be a reach, when factoring your required stop in Dallas.

----------


## DonnaR57

I think you may be underestimating the sheer size of Texas!  Hubby and I went from San Diego to Houston one time, it took us 2-1/2 days -- and the 2 full days were VERY long days. Another time, we went from San Diego to just north of Fort Worth (Decatur) and it was also 2-1/2 days, 2 of them being very long 11 hour days.

The one positive thing you do have going for you, as far as daylight hours are considered, is that you're going west.  So the days will be more daylight. However, even with that "gain" of a clock hour, you are still putting that much on your body. 

I am in agreement with those that say 3-4 days.  If you take 4, you may have some time to step out of your vehicle and take a photo or two.  But not much else. 

Donna

----------


## glc

I'm saying 3 full days from Dallas to San Jose - the 4th day (or part of one) would be to pack and get up to Dallas from Houston and spend the night.

----------


## travelingman

AZBuck has spelled it out in detail.   Heed his advice.  

In my estimation, 1700 miles could take as long as 34 hours!  Yup, 50 mph.   Well, you MAY be driving 75 mph at times, but you wont AVERAGE 75 mph. 

There are delays from traffic and construction.  These can be significant.   Bad weather can also slow you down or make driving at high speed more dangerous.   

You are averaging 75 mph for a couple hours and its time to stop for fast food.   You pass a moving van shortly before seeing an exit ahead.   You head down the exit ramp but the clock is still ticking.   Youre sitting in line at the drive through and more time goes by.  It is amazing how much time this can take; and you havent even stepped out to stretch your legs.  You get back on the road tear down the highway.  TWO hours later and you finally pass that same moving van again!

Thats how the day goes by.  More delays with potty stops, gas stops, and shopping for snacks.   Oh, are you also stopping to get a cup of coffee?   It all adds up.  

Then you approach a large city and the speed limit drops.   

Hopefully you wont end up averaging 50 mph, but its possible

----------


## minchu112

Hi guys,

Thank you for all your input. That is really helpful. I think we will make it there.

Look like a cooler would make our trip healthier.

I am read all the posts here for trip that would be really helpful.

l do my best and will report my trip after I get to SJ.

----------


## minchu112

Hi guys,
I completed my trips in with many unexpected Stops.
It took me 2 days and a half to arrive at San Jose.

I left Houston around 5 am in order to stay away morning traffic. 
First unexpected but kinda expected my gf was not ready when I arrived there. 
I  got some more food and wait for her to get out her office. You know how it goes!

We drove straight to hollowbrook Arizona. Leaving from Dallas around noon and arrive there at 2am Saturday. 
We stopped for gas and ran into a gas station on us66 that had a little Car museum inside. It was cool.

We stayed at a historical motel. I booked my room through the phone. Sleepinawigwam.
Nice little cozy place. If you like cars movie - it is a place.
This motel is located In Hollow brook city. 150 miles away from Grand Canyon.nice little town i would be a great and quite place. 

Then we head to LA next morning. Stayed in a little nice hotel there. I have to give my girlfriend a A plus in finding some reasonable and beautiful hotel for this trip. She is on point both times. 

Then we took US 1 to get to San Jose. 

Wonderful driving time there. 5-6 hrs to get to my new place.

We did bring a lot of stuffs for snacks and drinks.

Thanks guys for all the recommendations it was really helpful for us. A lot of places we could not stop by but we did have couple hrs driving around Petrified Forest National Park. Another strike for her. 

I wish I had more time on the road with her but I got just these 3 days.

But she is the greatest. Cant wait for the next road trip with her.

I dont remember how many times we stop for gas but you guys are right there some unexpected stop that we needed to or we had to make a U-turn for some “ can not be late event” lmao.

Total  time costs: 2 days and a half. I did try kill half of the time on my first day cause I wanted we had 2-3 easy days ahead. 

For me 2 people is better than driving alone.

I did not know road trip is this much interesting. ( with a right person also).

I will be on the road next time and will discover what I have been missing by sitting on the plane.

----------


## DonnaR57

We're all happy you made it safely and enjoyably.  I'm sure that I wouldn't have enjoyed traveling at 1 in the morning. If you're used to being up at that hour, that's one thing.

I think you mean Holbrook, AZ, for Sleep in a Wigwam. We stayed in Holbrook once, but my husband had no interest in sleeping in a wigwam. :-)  Also glad you were able to take in Petrified Forest NP.  Interesting place!


Donna

----------

